# APR Chip



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Okay, I'm too used to the 210hp and crave the TT's chipped performance

Before audi-sport shut down, I got the impression that the APR was an excellent chip for the S3

So, anyone here have any experience of an S3 with this product?

The other option for me would be AMD


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I have it on the TT and as you may have seen, I am very happy with it.

If you look on tyresmoke.net the same guys are still raving about it. IMHO it's the best chip out there and I know that one rival chip company also agrees :-X

It does depend if you want a quick surge of power (MTM - good for impressing mates) or a more refined but longer lasting boost from AMD or APR. I believe the latter would actually be quicker on the road due to the increased usable power range and lack of sudden power fall off.

I see you're in London. I'm in Harlow so if you want to experience it before buying let me know.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

or wait for the new product by the old APR europe Guru's....

http://www.revotechnik.com/intro.html?_accProps=[object+Object]

same people behind it, just a different company name and opened up to ,other brands, than just VAG.

i was going for the EMCS with discount, but wanted the latest technology, and stealth, "ecu never touched" propperties. purely a data download thru diagnostic port


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Do you know if it is a split or it APR Europe are folding and Revo are taking up the mantel and all the staff?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Scotty...

i believe they have cut links with APR completely...

http://www.apreurope.com/ now points to addresses in the US, not Daventry..

Mitchell is the director of the new company.......

From the front page of the REVO site...

Quote.....................

We at APR Europe have re-branded our image to accomodate an ever increasing request to supply performance tuning to automotive marques aside from the VAG range. We have moved to new factory premises, recruited five additional staff..................

and a post from REVO MItchell on TYRE SMOKE...

Quote...............................

Ahhh, my first post with my new name. Nice ring to it, eh? We are releasing some new stuff for the new year, mainly we are going to be offering more powerful code that is programmed through the diagnostic port. This means that everything is done electronically, the bonnet need not ever come up! For the new cars that have the security bracket this is a nice touch as the ECU does not need to come out. We also will be offering switching through the diagnostic port as well, your choice of stock, low boost, high boost, and with the SPS 3 device you can select your own boost pressures and engine timing! You now have the ability to run as much or as little boost and timing as you want. We will also be offering free trial software where we plug into your car and upload the performance code, it stays active for 2 hours and then reverts itself back to stock. It is totally free to try the software and allows you to demo the code before you buy. As you may expect we have made all of this invisible to the factory computers.

For you crazy people we are also releasing the Advanced Tuning Kit. It plugs into your notebook and gives you total control over the BFV (boost frequency valve) and timing angle. We give you the control to remove the safety limits and operate well beyond these limits preset at the factory. I will be making a full post in a couple of days.

Before everyone asks, yes there will be free upgrades to current APR users!

Edited by Revo_Mitchell (23/12/02 02:27 AM)

---------------------------------------------------------------
thought you might be interested in the last sentence....

The website has lots more info now. click on the single letters above the yellow band for more info, its not that obviouis, but click each letter...

I must make it clear, that i do not work for, or even have REVO tuning yet , im just posting info as i see it.....

regards Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd seen that post and yes the last sentance is very interesting ;D

Thanks for clarifying the move/rebrand bit.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Paul

APR was going to be my choice as I want valet/wife mode, however REVO seems much more attractive, looks similar to the way many bike tuners are now doing things.

Couldn't see a mention of valet mode on revo site, I imagine that is also available.

Gavin


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks for the replies chaps

ScoTTy, I really appreciate the offer and will get in touch shortly

Cheers

Nik


----------

